# Canon Speedlite 680EX - Details and Release



## Isaac (Oct 21, 2011)

*Canon Speedlite 680EX* is certainly on it's way because the 580EXII has been around for a long time now and there have been a significant amount of people wanting the newer model to come out. Nikon have just discontinued their flagship flash and therefore are bringing out something much improved soon.

*What upgrades* you think Canon will make to their flagship speedlite and *when do you think it will be released.*


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*

I'd like to see a description along with the cfn because my brain can no longer hold onto 14 things at once. 

A smoother jog wheel, I know it's stupid but I always find it annoying, external power socket up high and flipped vertical? An extended snout with a slot for gels :


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*

The 680 (or whatever number it will be) is going to put out a lot more light, chew a lot more power, and recycle relatively slower by definition.
Adding an extra battery pack (belt-mounted + cord?) would be nice, or even an extra-fat battery-pack you can add on the back (like a gripped-body) is an option...


----------



## patz (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*

I want wireless trigger and compatible with 600D.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*

by march 2012 would be great. i would like a reasonable debut price - but considering it's canon and a new speedlite flash, that's not possible. i think it'll be priced around the US$800 mark


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*



UncleFester said:


> I'd like to see a description along with the cfn because my brain can no longer hold onto 14 things at once.


I just got my first speedlite off ebay 2 days ago (a 430EX mk1), and already i definitely agree with this. Or i'll photocopy that page from the manual to keep as a cheat-sheet in my bag...


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*

talking about this lens makes me want it even more! lol and i was going to buy the 580EXII in the next few months, I think I'll hold back


----------



## pwp (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*



scottsdaleriots said:


> talking about this lens makes me want it even more! lol and i was going to buy the 580EXII in the next few months, I think I'll hold back



Yikes! Don't hold your breath waiting for the new Canon flash announcements. If you need a flash, you need a flash. Just get one. If necessary look to eBay. Even if it's a regular original 580ex which is a perfectly respectable flash. My 580ex delivers more consistant accurate exposures than my 580exII. Even if you sell it when the new flash ships, you won't take too much of a hit on it. 580's of any description are in demand.

What I'd like to see in a 680ex (or whatever it's going to be named, maybe 580exIII) would be greatly improved exposure accuracy, more efficient power usage and built in PocketWizard compatability. Redesigned, simplified menus would be welcome as would an improved location for the external power supply plug. Relocating the Slave/Master switch to an external setup like the original 580ex would be great. 580exII has this buried in the menu system. I like to see the Slave/Master status at a glance.

Paul Wright


----------



## Bluesmachine (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*

As most rumours have destroyed my ability to judge release dates or reasons, I have no idea on a release date but will guess March. I'm thinking it may be linked the the release of the 5DmkIII, purely from the reasoning that portrait work is always mentioned hand in hand with the 5D and you need a flash for that 

Whenever it's released isn't a problem, but as I'm holding out for the new 5D and don't currently own a flash (which is holding me back) I plan on buying the 5DmkIII, a flash and hopefully they'll release a new lens to go with the bundle. Then I'll be skint for a year


----------



## siebzehn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*

The lower ends of the Speedlites got the IR-remote feature so lets hope for wireless on 430 and 580 replacement. The dongle for the 1dx is probable able to trigger flash not only other cameras.
Looking into the 3rd party wireless systems shows that there is a lot room for improvement and a lot of money can be charged.
A extra device to control flash would be very welcome probably with a usable user interface. The ui of the flash is not really usable to control multiple devices. the menu on camera is deep in the menu structure an not easy to use in all situation (upright format, near to ground).

I hope for a new flash systems probable near to the release of 1dx


----------



## patz (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, new 430ex with IR-remote would be awesome.


----------



## DavidM (Nov 23, 2011)

canon need to replace the 580exII urgently, why do they wait so long? theres been so many problems with the 580exII - canon just get your act together, you make so much money, use it and produce the goods when everyone wants them!


----------



## unfocused (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 680EX - Speculation on Details and Release*



dr croubie said:


> UncleFester said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see a description along with the cfn because my brain can no longer hold onto 14 things at once.
> ...



Ha! Yes. It's all crazy complicated and a little embarrassing to have to pull out the manual in the middle of a shoot.

Other than that though, I absolutely love my speedlights. But then again, being old, I remember all too well the days when all flashes were manual, there was no way to check your exposure absent expensive and unreliable flash meters and all the manufacturers used sync cords made out of wires the thickness of a strand of hair (so they were guaranteed to break about once a week). 

About the only thing that would really make me want to upgrade would be a modeling/video light to make it easier to see exactly where the light and shadows are falling, as in the 320EX.


----------



## photophreek (Nov 23, 2011)

The Canon 580 EX II was released in 2008, which really isn't that long ago. Just because "people/photographers want a new one" isn't really the reason why Canon releases an upgrade. I'd like a 400 f/5.6 IS and the current version (non IS) was released in 1993.

While all the features mentioned in the responses would be nice, unless you are a busy wedding or fashion photographer, I'm not sure a more powerful flash is neccesary for the hobbyist. I find my 580 EX II powerful enough and even my 580 EX I. I use multiple wireless flash setups, but not that often. I also find the 580 EX II rather heavy sitting on top of my gripped 7d. 

I'd be rather surprised if Canon released an u/g for the 580 EX II in March of 2012. If this flash does appear, I wouldn't be holding my breath as it may/might materialize at the end of 2012. I also wouldn't turn down jobs or sell your 580 EX II(s) thinking the rumored flash will appear anytime soon. 

Think of it, Canon can't even meet promised released dates on their flagship super-teles announced quite awhile ago.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 23, 2011)

It will probably not be here for a very long while....


That being said... I'm still hoping that Photokina will bring a 7D mk II with all the mystical features I dream of...

And, maybe also a Canon 85-300 F4... Much like this one...

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/fdzooms/85300.htm


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been buying used 580EX (mk1) as I find the controls quicker and easier.

I also can mount 2 on a camera bracket for extra light


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 23, 2011)

nice shot


----------



## Meh (Nov 23, 2011)

@briansquibb awesome set up... what kind of looks do you get walking around outside with that say at the local park?


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 23, 2011)

Meh said:


> @briansquibb awesome set up... what kind of looks do you get walking around outside with that say at the local park?



I use it for candids at weddings etc. Has proved to be very good. This is mounted on the 5DII with the ST-E2 as controller. I can use the 2 580EX into the umbrella or 1 bouncing. This is using a custom brackets mount which means I can flip between portrait and landscape.

I did try it with 3 - but that was too much for the bracket.


----------



## Isaac (Nov 24, 2011)

What price increase could we expect from the 580exII to the proposed 680ex flagship speedlite?


----------

